
I performed brain surgery on my CPU to lower its temperature 15 degrees - theandrewbailey
http://www.pcgamer.com/delidding-your-cpu-is-scary-but-worth-itand-surprisingly-easy/
======
dave_sullivan
I once fixed a bent pin in a socket 775 motherboard's CPU slot by bending it
back with a knife. I was pretty sure I'd break the board, but it worked!

~~~
bbatha
The tip of a mechanical pencil with the graphite retracted is the perfect size
for fixing bent pins.

------
yeezul
For someone who doesn't really game nor overlock CPUs, why doesn't CPU
manufacturers use the same technique out of the box?

~~~
artimaeis
Intel hasn't spoken about why they use the thermal interface material (TIM)
they continue to use. Best guess anyone has is that there's a higher cost
somehow with a soldered lid. I'm not completely sold on that, but Intel hasn't
defended their practice in any way so it's open to interpretation.

~~~
bittermang
Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the use of solder the central issue to
first generation Xbox 360's famous Red Ring of Death? The solder would fail
and the machine would refuse to boot.

~~~
arielweisberg
That wasn't for interfacing with the heat spreader it was soldering the actual
data pins.

------
ouid
this doesn't feel like it is any more than an advertisement.

~~~
jandrese
Aren't you feeling the need to rush out and buy the $50 doohicky that replaces
the simple razor blade?

------
shalmanese
Why put the IHS back on? Surely heatsink directly in contact with the CPU
would result in better cooling than going through another thermal interface?

------
mcraiha
Title is pure clickbait. Delidding is super easy with right tools, brain
surgery is not easy.

~~~
Kenji
Maybe one day brain surgery will be super easy with the right tools. But yes,
I somehow expected the article being about someone who fixed the silicon or
something crazy like that.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
That would take a FIB (Focused Ion Beam) workstation. Very expensive.
Christopher Tarnovsky has one and has used it to hack a bunch of TPM chips and
smart cards. It's very impressive, especially since some of what he does is
done while the chip is powered on...

Delidding isn't brain surgery. Removing and bypassing (depositing new metal to
form wires / cutting old connections with the ion beam) a mesh, then probing
and decrypting the data bus is much closer. And even then, if you mess up you
grab a new chip, with brain surgery you can't just get another patient.

As someone who's had brain surgery, I'm very, very glad brain surgeons don't
often mess up!

